# Topics > Pet tech > Automatic pet feeders >  Furbo Dog Camera, Tomofun - Furbo, Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Website - furbo.com

youtube.com/FurboDogCamera

facebook.com/FurboDogCamera

twitter.com/FurboDogCamera

linkedin.com/company/tomofun

instagram.com/furbodogcamera

CEO - Victor Chang

"Furbo: World's First Treat-Tossing Dog Camera" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Furbo Dog Camera

Published on Mar 3, 2016




> Meet Furbo:
> Furbo is an interactive dog camera with a connected app that lets you see, talk, and even give treats to your dog when you're away. Keep close with your furry loved ones, no matter where you are.
> 
> Furbo is packed with great features:
> • Live HD video streaming
> • 2-way audio (built-in microphone & speaker)
> • Toss a treat to your dog even when you're not at home
> • Receive instant barking notifications when your dog barks
> • Share photos and videos with family, friends
> • Easy bluetooth setup

----------


## Airicist

Watch as this puppy tests the new Furbo dog camera

Published on May 2, 2016




> Theo the Goldendoodle tests the newest dog tech.

----------


## Airicist

Furbo dog сamera | Alexa skill - Schedule treat tossing

Published on Sep 26, 2017




> Furbo is an interactive dog camera with a connected app that lets you see, talk, and even give treats to your dog when you're away. Keep close with your furry loved ones, no matter where you are 
> 
> Furbo is packed with great features:
> 
> • Live HD video streaming from anywhere in the world
> • 2-way audio (built-in microphone & speaker)
> • Toss a treat to your dog even when you're not at home
> • With HD night vision, you can see your dog even if you have to work late
> • Receive instant barking notifications when your dog barks
> ...

----------

